# The Society of Secret Slivers (S.S.S.)



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello. If you want to join my club here is the place to start. All you have to do is Thank me and quote your favourite wisdom in this thread. Our Society follows rules that are easy to follow and becoming part of this we locate an inner truth. The process of this inner truth will be playing online to record your score on here as well. This way we can keep this club operational on a realistic level. Here is a sacred letter by Elizabeth Bathory that is used to keep the guidelines in place. Please read as follows:

"Come to me Clouds
may you rise as an evil storm
born to rip them open
let the cover of the night bear
witness and destroy those
who resist so they shall harm me not.
Let the blood of many cleansing me
preserving my beauty eternal.
I pray you."

Please as a reminder to all interested people to remember to record your score on this thread as if this thread does not gain any social interest it will be deemed to become a memory!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2009)

so...you want us to thank whore you?


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

The Clubhouse forum is for things pertaining to the topics of this website (PC Hardware and Gaming).

This thread would be better suited for www.generalnonsense.net. There is a link on the forum front page that can take you there as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2009)

Countess Elizabeth Bathory tortured and murdered women for fun and was said to have bathed in their blood to make herself more beautiful, acquiring the name The Blood Countess.

Are you some kind of looney?  Glad you can't get past the powers of my garlic necklace.

EDIT:  I forgot to add some wisdom:  A sack of flour makes a really big donut.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

I Wanna join.. wait.. what... not following.. Wait.. I think I got it.... Worship... Thank.... Nah.... It was a good laugh... Thinking again.. Yeah... Good laugh..


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> The Clubhouse forum is for things pertaining to the topics of this website (PC Hardware and Gaming).
> 
> This thread would be better suited for www.generalnonsense.net. There is a link on the forum front page that can take you there as well.



OK, can it be moved to that forum?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds nasty, esp. from a 6502 fan. :shadedshu

The ORIGINAL Atom


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I Wanna join.. wait.. what... not following.. Wait.. I think I got it.... Worship... Thank.... Nah.... It was a good laugh... Thinking again.. Yeah... Good laugh..



Basically ownership of the name is given upon acceptance of the guidelines basically.


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Sounds nasty, esp. from a 6502 fan. :shadedshu
> 
> The ORIGINAL Atom
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/Acorn_atom_zx1.jpg/300px-



Of cause, obligation is voluntary until acceptance is confirmed.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 28, 2009)

I am a double-agent. Anyone want to join me and infiltrate this club and take out its leader? All you need to do is give the "nod" (thank whore me) and you are "in".

May the most thank-whored win!

(drops gauntlet)


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I am a double-agent. Anyone want to join me and infiltrate this club and take out its leader? All you need to do is give the "nod" (thank whore me) and you are "in".
> 
> May the most thank-whored win!
> 
> (drops gauntlet)



Stick to your own thread please, SSS is a genuine club that has been in conception from the earlyness of this century and before. I actually concieved it with my sister and she was the first member. Back then it was all conceptual artistic design. Since the war started though it has become more than just a talk show.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 28, 2009)

..that's what she said.


(sorry, I dont mean to spam your genuine club. I'll stay out from now on. No more posts until your sister shows up. LOL.)

PS. Have you got pictures?


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/Capture140.jpg
> 
> 
> ..that's what she said.
> ...



I have some recent artwork, but nothing from back then. Everything was reprocessed and recycled to continue a profitable base of operations, basically.

Also my sister has since married and moved to her own house so unless emailing is an option she probably won't come here unaware.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

Lynxen said:


> OK, can it be moved to that forum?



No it cannot. Start a new thread there. This thread will be deleted.


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> No it cannot. Start a new thread there. This thread will be deleted.



OK, no problem. Thanks. I'll leave you to delete it on your own.

Hang on a second. How come it's being deleted? Is it offensive? What I mean is, what is it's irrelevance to forming clubs in the club forming forum other than not being a tech club amounst other non-tech club? hmm? explanation please? Ok, I'm mistaken, I just checked, but there is one other non-tech undisturbed club creating thread located there which has accumulated 50,000 undisturbed views, explanation?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 29, 2009)

No, it is not offensive. It is off-topic for the nature of TechPowerUp (Computer hardware / software).
Do not be offended.

Which club has accumulated 50K views that you feel is off-topic?


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 29, 2009)

Kreij said:


> No, it is not offensive. It is off-topic for the nature of TechPowerUp (Computer hardware / software).
> Do not be offended.
> 
> Which club has accumulated 50K views that you feel is off-topic?



Never mind. I changed (adjusted) the club guidelines to accomodate the factor of non-importance to bring this thread up to speed with this change please refer to first post 
If it's OK. Please let me know.

Also if it has now become obscured it would be important to notice by me of course that this club may also be refered to as a Clan Based Social ..Platform. )


----------



## Kreij (Oct 29, 2009)

I am assuming that you are refering to the "Insomniac late night hangout" club.
That club has been around because it is people talking about what they are doing *on their computers* at all hours of the evening.

It's not the guidelines, it's the expected content. How does this club relate to computer hardware and software? If it does not, then as erocker noted, it should be at the GN site.

Not that it is nonesense, but that it does not fit into the overall theme of TPU.


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 29, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I am assuming that you are refering to the "Insomniac late night hangout" club.
> That club has been around because it is people talking about what they are doing *on their computers* at all hours of the evening.
> 
> It's not the guidelines, it's the expected content. How does this club relate to computer hardware and software? If it does not, then as erocker noted, it should be at the GN site.
> ...



So you're saying a Clan forming thread is no good? Cause I thought it was a great idea, just means I gotta pack up that's all. never mind. If it's gotta be a specific computer function then I already stated online gaming as an obligation. Cause that is a better idea than what I had already thought of. So are you interested. All you have to do is follow the guidelines? If you're interested.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 29, 2009)

No, a clan forming thread is fine. But I think that you have not defined what you clan is about.
If it is not about what TPU is about (hardware, software, games, etc.) then it is fine.
If it is about a generic (or even specific) socialoligical or philisophical entity or abstraction, then how does it fit at TPU?


----------

